# Anyone feed whey to their dogs?



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I make a lot of my own yogurt, and there's always a fair amount of whey separated out. More so when I strain it to make Greek yogurt.

I've always used the leftover whey in breadmaking and other baked goods before, but was thinking it would be an excellent protein source for the dogs albeit containing lactose

Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I would check the lactose level in why first. Whole milk has around 5% lactose.


Other than that, I don't see why not.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Or you could try Lactose free milk - I have it and it's lovely & creamy


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I think penny was hoping to use the whey she has left over from making her own cheese


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> I think penny was hoping to use the whey she has left over from making her own cheese


 there would still be whey left but it wouldn't have any lactose in it

She was making yogurt not cheese


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> there would still be whey left but it wouldn't have any lactose in it
> 
> She was making yogurt not cheese


There will still be some lactose left in the whey. I'm not sure how much though. This is what I was suggesting she check out.


----------



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Would it be the liquid left over? I was recently taught that whey by-product from the cheese or yoghurt making process is insufficient to feed to pigs because of it's high water content compared to the actual nutrients within it and would only make a good nutrient source if used as drinking water. I know pigs aren't the same as dogs, but I imagine that if an omnivore like a pig can't do well on it then dogs wouldn't be great either. The water content is just too high - 93-96%. I'm sure it wouldn't do them any damage to add it on a bit to their normal food (aside from possible effects of lactose intolerance) but I wouldn't say it was an excellent protein source (unless maybe the protein was isolated from it but I'm not sure on that one).


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> There will still be some lactose left in the whey. I'm not sure how much though.


 There is no lactose in lactose free milk so how would there be any in the whey?

Sorry but really


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's a good source of protein is it not? I personally don't see a problem feeding it sometimes, other than the protein not sure what else it would add


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks all.

I wasn't planning to include it in their actual food allowance calculations, just a bit of a bonus really as I have the waste produced from yogurt making anyway.

I guess I'll just try a cube and see what happens. 

No idea what sort of lactose tolerance my two have as they've only ever had Greek style yogurt, which doesn't have much lactose left as the majority is strained out in the whey! So obviously if milk is usually 5% lactose, then the whey produced will be a higher percentage as there's less volume, but just as much lactose, if you see what I mean.

But good point about using lactose free milk to make the yogurt. If there's none in the milk to start with, there can't be any in the whey either. Just a tad more expensive than the UHT skimmed milk I usually use.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> There is no lactose in lactose free milk so how would there be any in the whey?
> 
> Sorry but really


The OP did not say she was using lactose free milk

Really


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here.

I think Lilylass was suggesting that if I did use Lactose free milk in future, any future whey would be free from lactose.

A reasonable suggestion, as yogurt making is not a one-off exercise, and certainly something I'll consider if they turn out to have an issue with lactose in the current batch.

And if they do, it's a good excuse to do some more baking to use up the current surplus I just hate waste.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> The OP did not say she was using lactose free milk
> 
> Really


mmmmmm I hardly think there's any need for the sarcasm in your post above



Lilylass said:


> Or you could try Lactose free milk - I have it and it's lovely & creamy





Old Shep said:


> I think penny was hoping to use the whey she has left over from making her own cheese


Your post directly followed mine - you'd already commented on the OPs question therefore it was reasonable to assume your comment referred to mine .....

However, since you thought she was making cheese .... 



PennyGSD said:


> I think there's a bit of misunderstanding here.
> 
> I think Lilylass was suggesting that if I did use Lactose free milk in future, any future whey would be free from lactose.
> 
> ...


Thank you Penny

Lactose free milk is more expensive but if it was just for the odd bit of yoghurt it's not so bad (it's a pain having to use it all the time though!)

Most of our adults have tolerated normal milk well (they've all had the odd drink of it - very watered down though) but it's been something they've had since young so I guess could've built up tolerance to it. I guess the only 'way' (sorry couldn't resist ) would be to try some and see

I shall bow out now as I really had no intention of putting your thread off track


----------



## NikoRayson (Jul 3, 2020)

PennyGSD said:


> I make a lot of my own yogurt, and there's always a fair amount of whey separated out. More so when I strain it to make Greek yogurt.
> 
> I've always used the leftover whey in breadmaking and other baked goods before, but was thinking it would be an excellent protein source for the dogs albeit containing lactose
> 
> Does anyone else do this?


I found this article as I am making cheese. 
www . nourishingjoy . com / 10-ways-to-use-whey
It is better if you make your whey in yoghurt as the good bacteria has time to enter the whey. However, if you are using Lactose Free Milk. Then whey will be ideal for your dog, in smaller quantities as a treat. Xxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Reply deleted - very old thread


----------



## Lemonie68 (Mar 23, 2020)

PennyGSD said:


> I make a lot of my own yogurt, and there's always a fair amount of whey separated out. More so when I strain it to make Greek yogurt.
> 
> I've always used the leftover whey in breadmaking and other baked goods before, but was thinking it would be an excellent protein source for the dogs albeit containing lactose
> 
> Does anyone else do this?


It is fine to give dogs or any livestock really. Chickens love it! I also use mine in bread instead of water. Mine is from yogurt.


----------

